# SKYPE CHAT. 90% Discount - PURE SSD VPS @ $1. 16GB [email protected] $6. RAID10 PURE SSD.Managed VPS,free cPanel.



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Dec 10, 2016)

★ tmzVPS - Fully Managed & Unmanaged SSD VPS ★
 

 

★★★★ Skype Chat Available: _tmzvps.chat_ ★★★★

 



To start off we would like to thank you for viewing our thread on WHT. You have many options and VPS providers to choose from and we greatly value the potential opportunity you are giving us to earn your loyal business.tmzVPS has been independently owned and operated for 9+ years and is a leader in the Managed & Unmanaged SSD VPS Market. Thousands of customers trust us with their important data, websites, businesses etc. Let tmzVPS Fully Manage your Virtual Private Server so you can spend 100% of your time focusing on your customers & expanding your business.
 


★★ Click here to read why you should choose tmzVPS.com ★★

Quick information about tmzVPS.com

★ Independently owned and operated for 9+ Years.
★ Locations in United States | United Kingdom
★ All of our nodes are PURE SSD. We also have regular HDD nodes that provide more space to clients if needed .
★ All of our nodes are connected to 1Gbps Bandwidth Ports.
★ Every VPS is setup INSTANTLY after payment is verified.
★ We utilize Dual Deca Core, Dual Hexa-Core & Dual Octa-Core CPU's
★ 30 Minute Guaranteed Response time on tickets
★ Monthly Payments - NO CONTRACTS!
★ 30 Day money back guarantee for new customers
★ Free (same control panel) migration to our services. 
★ Why tmzVPS? https://www.tmzvps.com/why-tmzvps/
★ Free VPS Security Hardening & Optimization upon request. 

 


★★ What our wonderful clients say about tmzVPS: ★★
Review 1 | Review 2 | Review 3 | Review 4 | Review 5 | Review 6 | Review 7 | Review 8 | Review 9 | Review 10|Review 11 | Review 12 | Review 13|Review 14 |Review 15|Review 16 | Review 17 |Review 18 | Review 19|Review 20 | Review 21 | Review 22 | Review 23 | Review 24 | Review 25|Review 26 | Review 27 |Review 28|Review 29 |Review 30 | Review 31 | Review 32 | Review 33 |Review 34|Review 35 | Review 36 | Review 37|Review 38 | Review 39 | Review 41 |Review 42 | Review 43 | Review 44 |Review 45 |Review 46 | Review 47|Review 48 | Review 49 | Review 50|Review 51 |Review 52| Review 53 | Review 54 |Review 55




Managed SSD VPS - Features: 


- Full Management - Includes FREE cPanel/WHM - 24/7/365 Days Proactive Node Monitoring (VPS Monitoring available) - Full root access - Free Node Backups - Raid 10 Setup - Free Pure SSD Drives & A lot more!




★★★★ You want more space, but dont need Pure SSD? You can review our regular HDD plans here (2GB RAM and 50GB Storage for $8/month only): https://www.tmzvps.com/managed-vps/vps/ ★★★★




All of our PURE SSD servers are built with the best solid state drives on the market. This will give your websites the boost they deserve and the price point you deserve!



*** WOW! Use the coupon code "UK90" to get 90% discount on the following plans, applicable to the invoice for the first month. Normal prices can be seen on our website. The offer is available for new customers only. ***

*** WOW! 2 X RAM on ALL SSD UK VPS - When Paid 3 Years in Advance! ***

Managed Pure SSD VPS - cPanel/WHM Included ( UK )

VPS-S4MUK | 4 GB RAM | 4 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 60 GB PURE SSD | 6 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $3.10 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S8MUK | 8 GB RAM | 4 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 110 GB PURE SSD | 8 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $4.30 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S12MUK | 12 GB RAM | 6 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 180 GB PURE SSD | 10 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $5.90 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S16MUK | 16 GB RAM | 8 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 250 GB PURE SSD | 12 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $7.50 1st month[ORDER]

Unmanaged Pure SSD VPS - ( UK )

VPS-S2UUK | 2 GB RAM | 1 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 35 GB PURE SSD | 2 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $1 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S4UUK | 4 GB RAM | 2 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 60 GB PURE SSD | 4 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $1.6 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S8UUK | 8 GB RAM | 4 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 110 GB PURE SSD | 6 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $2.7 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S12UUK | 12 GB RAM | 6 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 180 GB PURE SSD | 8 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $4.2 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S16UUK | 16 GB RAM | 8 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 250 GB PURE SSD | 10 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $5.7 1st month [ORDER]



Use the coupon code "LAUNCH60" to get 60% discount on the following plans, applicable to the invoice for the first month. Normal prices can be seen on our website. 


Managed Pure SSD VPS - cPanel/WHM Included ( USA )

VPS-S4MUS | 4 GB RAM | 4 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 60 GB PURE SSD | 6 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $11.60 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S8MUS | 8 GB RAM | 4 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 110 GB PURE SSD | 8 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $16 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S12MUS | 12 GB RAM | 6 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 180 GB PURE SSD | 10 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $22 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S16MUS | 16 GB RAM | 8 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 250 GB PURE SSD | 12 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $28 1st month[ORDER]


Unmanaged Pure SSD VPS - ( USA )


VPS-S2UUS | 2 GB RAM | 1 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 35 GB PURE SSD | 2 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $4 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S4UUS | 4 GB RAM | 2 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 60 GB PURE SSD | 4 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $6.40 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S8UUS | 8 GB RAM | 4 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 110 GB PURE SSD | 6 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $10.80 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S12UUS | 12 GB RAM | 6 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 180 GB PURE SSD | 8 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $16.80 1st month[ORDER]
VPS-S16UUS | 16 GB RAM | 8 CPU CORES | 1 IP | 250 GB PURE SSD | 10 TB PREMIUM BANDWIDTH - $22.80 1st month[ORDER]




★★★★ You want more space, but dont need Pure SSD? You can review our regular HDD plans here:https://www.tmzvps.com/managed-vps/vps/ ★★★★


Frequently Asked Questions:


Q: What falls under Full Management?
A: We will do many things that other providers won't do. We will go over the top to help you with ANY questions you may have with our services. You can read on this more at: https://www.tmzvps.com/why-tmzvps/full-management/


Q: What locations do you currently offer?
A: We currently have two locations available United States and London, United Kingdom.


Q: Which payment methods do you accept?
A: We currently accept PayPal, Credit Cards, 2checkout (All MAJOR Credit Cards), Skrill (Also known as MoneyBookers), Authorize.net and BitPay (BitCoin). If you do not see your payment method please let us know so we can add it.


Q: Are your VPS's setup instantly?
A: Yes, all of our VPS's are setup instantly after your payment is verified. You will receive your login details right away.https://www.tmzvps.com/why-tmzvps/instant-setup/



If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us at any time. Contact info is below:




Contact Information: 

- Skype Chat ID: _tmzvps.chat_

- Follow us on Twitter @tmzvps
- Follow us on Facebook @ https://www.facebook.com/tmzvps
- Follow us on Google + @ https://plus.google.com/105118269931956127197/
- Follow us on LinkedIn @ https://www.linkedin.com/company/tmzvps-llc
- Live Chat is available @ tmzvps.com
- E-Mail us at [email protected]
- www.tmzvps.com / Managed & Unmanaged SSD VPS Provider




Thank You for Reading!


----------

